# Fishing the Courtney Campbell Causeway in the fifties



## Harbison

_*Fishing the Courtney Campbell Causeway in the fifties*_


Courtney Campbell Causeway was commissioned by the owner of a local dredging company, Ben T. Davis, in the late 1920s to provide a more direct link between Tampa and Clearwater.
Costing $900,000 in total, the *Davis Causeway* was opened on January 28, 1934 with a 25¢ toll per car. In 1944, the federal government seized the Davis Causeway as part of America's war effort, paying its previous owners $1.1 million and transferring ownership to the state of Florida.

In 1948, the Davis Causeway was renamed for Courtney W. Campbell, a Clearwater Beach resident, U.S. Representative, and member of the Florida Road Board who spearheaded efforts to ensure needed repairs and beautification of the Causeway were completed.



When I first fished the Courtney Campbell Causeway it was still called Davis Causeway. 

As we approach 'Davis Causeway' from the Tampa side...



The oyster were plentiful:





We harvested them by the bushel and knew what to do with them:







As the sun came up we began to think about fishing:



The miles of grass flats were teaming with hungry Trout and Red Fish just waiting to be caught:



And catching them was just the beginning. 

A true southern tradition... Fried fish & grits:



Talk about Heaven on Earth:





As the sun dove into Tampa Bay the Tarpon were ready for a fight:



And the Blue Crabs came out to play:


----------



## Harbison

Crabbing along the Causeway with a powerful lantern and net was most rewarding:



We would stop only when our basket was full. 

It did not take long:



And we knew what to do with them:









In our basket would be a few soft shell crabs. As the crab grows the hard shell is shed to make way for a bigger shell. In order to shed is shell the crab forms an inner soft shell underneath, swells is body with water to break its current shell, crawls out, and begins the process of forming a new shell. This is when even the shell can be eaten. 

For the crab lover the Blue Soft Shell Crab is as good as it gets:


----------



## Harbison

As the weather cools we begin to think about Sheepshead fishing around the bride pilings:







Our bait of choice the ever so plentiful fiddler crab:





In the fifties inshore fishing was very good; it till is.

Recent inshore catches:

The hard fighting Jack Crevalle:



Although a thrill to catch the Jack Crevalle is often considered a junk fish not to be eaten. However, when properly prepared and cooked correctly they can be delicious.

And yes! Our Sheepshead are still around:



While Sheepshead will never jump, Snook will often leap for the stars. What a thrill to catch these beautiful fish:









They may not be as tasty as soft shell crabs, but blackened Red Fish comes close:











Like your fish bursting with flavor?

You will love the Speckled Trout:



_*Fishing the Courtney Campbell Causeway in the fifties*_ 

Today the Causeway looks a lot different from the fifties:



This scenic Causeway is one of the longest over-water Causeways in the country. Today over 50,000 cars per day travel on this scenic route which also has a separate trail for walkers, bicyclist, runners, birdwatchers and anyone looking to admire Tampa Bay's wildlife and waterfront. 

Have not fished there in decades. Can't help but wonder what fishing the Courtney Campbell Parkway is like today. Anyone know? 



credits

Wikipedia
Alamy Design
Tampa Bay Times
Captain Dylan Hubbard


----------



## JoeyWelch

Fine looking food in this thread Bob. Got me wanting fried oysters and fish for breakfast.


----------



## jaster

Good Read

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet

Something besides Hubbards adverts!
Thanks Bob.


----------



## jack2

this was the best thread you have produced, bob. finally, a thread that doesn't have that nasty name in it.
thank you, sir.
jack


----------



## ST1300rider

jack2 said:


> this was the best thread you have produced, bob. finally, a thread that doesn't have that nasty name in it.
> thank you, sir.
> jack


You miss the credits? Got the Hubbard in there.

So much of "his work" is so close to cut and paste steals it's ridiculous.

His work posted here and other forums:
"In order to shed is shell the crab forms an inner soft shell underneath, swells is body with water to break its current shell, crawls out, and begins the process of forming a new shell. This is when even the shell can be eaten. "

From a fakebook user:








Smith Island Inn


Everything you wanted to know about soft shell crabs and more!




www.facebook.com




The crab forms an inner soft shell underneath, swells its body with water to break its current shell, slowly crawls out and then begins the process of forming a new shell. It takes a couple of days for a new shell to fully harden. That’s when we want to catch them.

I'm sure it's total coincidence it's so close to word for word including the placement of those comma's.

That context can be found so many places on the internet who knows who copied who. It sure isn't original work to some.



https://letmegooglethat.com/?q=The+crab+forms+an+inner+soft+shell+underneath%2C+swells+its+body+with+water+to+break+its+current+shell%2C+slowly+crawls+out+and+then+begins+the+process+of+forming+a+new+shell


.


----------



## DLo

ST1300rider said:


> You miss the credits? Got the Hubbard in there.
> 
> So much of "his work" is so close to cut and paste steals it's ridiculous.
> 
> His work posted here and other forums:
> "In order to shed is shell the crab forms an inner soft shell underneath, swells is body with water to break its current shell, crawls out, and begins the process of forming a new shell. This is when even the shell can be eaten. "
> 
> From a fakebook user:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smith Island Inn
> 
> 
> Everything you wanted to know about soft shell crabs and more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The crab forms an inner soft shell underneath, swells its body with water to break its current shell, slowly crawls out and then begins the process of forming a new shell. It takes a couple of days for a new shell to fully harden. That’s when we want to catch them.
> 
> I'm sure it's total coincidence it's so close to word for word including the placement of those comma's.
> 
> That context can be found so many places on the internet who knows who copied who. It sure isn't original work to some.
> 
> 
> 
> https://letmegooglethat.com/?q=The+crab+forms+an+inner+soft+shell+underneath%2C+swells+its+body+with+water+to+break+its+current+shell%2C+slowly+crawls+out+and+then+begins+the+process+of+forming+a+new+shell
> 
> 
> .


It’s not an ad for a charter, I’ll take it, thanks for throwing us north Florida amateurs a bone Bob


----------



## huntnflorida

I just don’t have it in me to bash old timers. I took this photo from one of my hunting mags. In my opinion old timers aren’t replaceable. Lost my grandfather this month and miss bringing him ice cream and talking shit about Democrats, boobs, guns, and the outdoors. Ol Bob means well, and Ive even thought about taking my kids on one of those full moon trips.


----------



## JoeyWelch

huntnflorida said:


> I just don’t have it in me to bash old timers. I took this photo from one of my hunting mags. In my opinion old timers aren’t replaceable. Lost my grandfather this month and miss bringing him ice cream and talking shit about Democrats, boobs, guns, and the outdoors. Ol Bob means well, and Ive even thought about taking my kids on one of those full moon trips.


It has more to do with the subject matter than Bob. I actually like Ole Bob.


----------



## jack2

bashing old timers? where the hell did that come from. LOL some people still don't get it.
jack


----------



## huntnflorida

JoeyWelch said:


> It has more to do with the subject matter than Bob. I actually like Ole Bob.


I see your banter and I would imagine you have several years on me (38). I just don’t have it in me to mess with folks 30+ years older than me. I certainly believe it’s in good fun for most of y’all.


----------



## huntnflorida

jack2 said:


> bashing old timers? where the hell did that come from. LOL some people still don't get it.
> jack


No, I assure you I get it.


----------



## Boardfeet

Made me realize my age. I have several wood duck calls and an old PS Olt that I regularly use. My hunting coat is at least 30 years old, and I have no intention of replacing it. I remember when spinning wing decoys first came out and we SLAYED the ducks. I wish they would outlaw them every other year or so. Yes we still use a jerk cord.


----------



## Harbison

thought about taking my kids on one of those full moon trips. 
You will not be sorry. Hubbard's Florida Fisherman ll does this on virtually every 4 hour trip:
At night we target Mangrove Snapper. Middle Grounds Mangos run BIG and the possession limit is 20 per person:

Gag Grouper run even BIGGER and, once again, a 2 day possession limit. 


Bring a camera and BIG ice chest; will need both. 

"Fine looking food in this thread Bob. Got me wanting fried oysters and fish for breakfast."
Me too!
"Good Read" Thanks!

"Something besides Hubbards adverts!
Don't like it... DON'T READ IT! You will see plenty more.


----------



## JoeyWelch

It’s almost like you want it....


----------



## JoeyWelch




----------



## jack2

well, ain't that something. you paint a turd real purtty, and the paint washes off. what a shame.
jack


----------



## JoeyWelch

Bob I’m afraid we may have to ban you. 
We have given you several warnings.


----------



## Harbison

Who is this WE.?
As far as being banned I could care less. This so called forum is dead as dead can be! 
That's it! More Hubbard's to report on. 
Have a nice day!


----------



## JoeyWelch

Bob were driving home from work right now but I can assure you, you’ll be hearing from us.


----------



## Harbison

"you’ll be hearing from us." Will only answer if NO TRASH, NONE OF YOUR RACISM AND NO ODD-BALL SEX!!!


----------



## JoeyWelch

So were back to your racism issues again are we? 
We may have to bring some more of our people in on this issue.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Bob I know what you need. You need some more reviews!


----------



## MrFish

Harbison said:


> Who is this WE.?
> As far as being banned I could care less. This so called forum is dead as dead can be!
> That's it! More Hubbard's to report on.
> Have a nice day!


Bob, I thought you were edumacated? The saying is, "I couldn't care less."


----------



## Boardfeet

Again with the Hubbards spam……..
Please please stop.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Bob if you keep the bad attitude you’ll leave us no choice.


----------



## jwilson1978

Harbison said:


> "you’ll be hearing from us." Will only answer if NO TRASH, NONE OF YOUR RACISM AND NO ODD-BALL SEX!!!


Is this what all the fish looked like when you started fishing


----------



## JoeyWelch

Bob don’t you hate when this happens


----------



## jack2

this is what i am gonna do. i'm getting so sick of hearing this bullshit from hubbards marina, i am going to take bob's advice. if you don't like it, don't read it.

i will ask all of my brothers on this forum to not read HARBISON BULLSHIT ON THIS SITE.

the more you poke a fire, the bigger it gets. i think bob enjoys stirring shit on this forum so let's just let him stir his shit alone.
whose with me on this?
don't answer that question on this thread. show your support by not posting 
jack


----------



## Splittine

Harbison said:


> Who is this WE.?
> As far as being banned I could care less. This so called forum is dead as dead can be!
> That's it! More Hubbard's to report on.
> Have a nice day!


As a moderator of this dead ass forum I have to question if this is a dead ass forum why do you keep returning? I personally like your reports but your insults of this forum and the residents of Pensacola are getting old. I can surely show you the door if you can’t find it yourself. I’ll miss your posts but I’m done with the bullshit, even from the members towards your posts.


----------



## MrFish

Splittine said:


> As a moderator of this dead ass forum I have to question if this is a dead ass forum why do you keep returning? I personally like your reports but your insults of this forum and the residents of Pensacola are getting old. I can surely show you the door if you can’t find it yourself. I’ll miss your posts but I’m done with the bullshit, even from the members towards your posts.


I'll start trolling your ass.


----------



## Splittine

MrFish said:


> I'll start trolling your ass.


I’ll ban you just as fast as a spammer. I don’t give a shit


----------



## jack2

soooo the reason my post was just jack is because i thought about what i had typed and deleted it. i sent chase a pm to get the ok to post.
i'll add it back if he says i was a good boy. lol.
jack


----------



## MrFish

Splittine said:


> I’ll ban you just as fast as a spammer. I don’t give a shit


I ain't skeered.


----------



## jack2

chase said i was a good boy.
jack


----------



## Splittine

Anyone seen Mr Fish. Seems he was banned


----------



## Boardfeet

Split,
Could you just alter the photos in Bobs threads…Seems like that would be some real entertainment!,


----------



## JoeyWelch

Boardfeet said:


> Split,
> Could you just alter the photos in Bobs threads…Seems like that would be some real entertainment!,


This^^^^^


----------



## Boardfeet

Note the orientation of the reel..


----------



## JoeyWelch

Bob I usually reserve this treatment for bass fisherman but I can work you in on Sunday.
Do I need to come down there?


----------



## Shmelton

Bob, you forgot to give the SaltStrong guys credit on your thread. Guess she was squeezing the balls to hard while you were proof reading.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet

Most popular fish on the Florida Fisherman………
Surely you can name it Bob.


----------



## jack2

LMAO^^^^^^^
jack


----------



## jack2

only the best of the best fisherman will know what that fish is .LOL
jack


----------



## kmerr80

I just want to hear more about this “ODD BALL SEX” What did you bullies do?


----------



## JoeyWelch

kmerr80 said:


> I just want to hear more about this “ODD BALL SEX” What did you bullies do?


Bob was caught humping a pillow with a picture of one of those Hubbard guys taped to it and he blames us for some reason.


----------



## jack2

kmerr80 said:


> I just want to hear more about this “ODD BALL SEX” What did you bullies do?


this is on another thread. lol.
jack


----------



## Boardfeet




----------



## Shmelton

jack2 said:


> this is on another thread. lol.
> jack


Was this the same thread where Bob promoted slavery?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch

Shmelton said:


> Was this the same thread where Bob promoted slavery?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bob sure knows how to make a different race feel uneasy. I get the feeling he’s got a closet full of skeletons.


----------



## Shmelton

I bet his closet is full of more then skeletons. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch

Bet he’s got a Dylan Hubbard blow up doll in there somewhere.


----------



## Harbison

"why do you keep returning" To show support for the REAL sportsmen/women of this forum & Pensacola.
"your insults of this forum and the residents of Pensacola are getting old"
I have a deep respect for most of the people on this forum & for the residents of Pensacola. It's not my nature to insult anyone, but some of the people on here are doing everything possible to start trouble & keep it going. THAT"S JUST NOT BOB!!!
If something should be banned what about constant things like these..." Bob was caught humping a pillow with a picture of one of those Hubbard guys taped to it "

I am a Florida native who loves fishing & hunting; not racism & things such as the above.

"Ol Bob means well, and Ive even thought about taking my kids on one of those full moon trips." This is the REAL sportsmen/women I love to share with. Hope there are many more like him.


----------



## JoeyWelch

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## JoeyWelch




----------



## stevenattsu

I wonder if Tammy ever cooks up some Slippery Dick & Grits?


----------



## jwilson1978

No grits just cottage cheese


----------



## jack2

frumunda cheese. lol
jack


----------



## Shmelton

Why does Bob blame the perversion and racism on us? He was the one that talked about owning slaves, and general debauchery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish

He's deflecting.


----------



## jwilson1978

Shmelton said:


> Why does Bob blame the perversion and racism on us? He was the one that talked about owning slaves, and general debauchery.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Reverse Psychology he is aroused by Jacks avatar and he's fighting back the urges


----------



## Boardfeet

He who angers you, controls you.


----------



## jwilson1978

Boardfeet said:


> He who angers you, controls you.


very true


----------



## Harbison

JoeyWelch said:


> View attachment 1081816


Will respond only to pertinent questions/statements.

"He who angers you, controls you."
Absolutely! One can only be angered if one allows oneself to be angered. I refused to be angered/controlled!


----------



## jack2

do you think you will ever quit aggravating the members on this site by advertising hubbard's marina?
jack


----------



## MrFish

Boardfeet said:


> He who angers you, controls you.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Hard to go back to work now.
Bob,...We’ll be watching you.


----------



## huntnflorida

What the hell is that?? Where from??


----------



## FenderBender

huntnflorida said:


> What the hell is that?? Where from??


Looks Mexican! Am I racist?


----------



## ST1300rider

FenderBender said:


> Looks Mexican! Am I racist?


Only if you answer in Spanish.

Looks like Pollo arroz y verduras. I'd like to know where also. I know the Bay Minette mexican joint is good.


----------



## JoeyWelch

huntnflorida said:


> What the hell is that?? Where from??


Pollo loco from the Place just south of Lowes in Foley.
They have Great food and I’m working much to close to them. Damn self control better kick in pretty quick or I’m gonna be in trouble.


----------



## JoeyWelch

If I get fat Bob I’m coming after you!!!


----------



## Bodupp

Who worked up that sauce for you?


----------



## Boardfeet

Bodupp said:


> Who worked up that sauce for you?


🤢🤢🤮


----------



## JoeyWelch

Bodupp said:


> Who worked up that sauce for you?


Watch out Bo!!!


----------



## ST1300rider

Boardfeet said:


> 🤢🤢🤮


The salsa girl.


----------



## ST1300rider

I prefer the taco's.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Tacos are Great


----------



## jwilson1978

Damn I’m going to the wrong places!!


----------



## Shmelton

That Mexican Joint in front of Lost Bay Bait and Tackle is pretty good too. They don’t have cleavage, I mean tocos like that though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ST1300rider

jwilson1978 said:


> Damn I’m going to the wrong places!!


It's for real. No stinky fish bait smells like the charter boat, lots of perfume on these hired hands. Several locations in 
Texas and it all started over in New Mexico. For those of us who aren't so racists it's like a Southern Hooters!





__





Ojos Locos Sports Cantina | Locations







ojoslocos.com


----------

